
Life in the 1500s - kouh
http://www.naute.com/stories/1500s.phtml
======
gshdg
And none of this is true.

~~~
jaclaz
But - to be fair - the linked page actually contains a link to snopes where
the whole stuff is debunked:

[https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/life-in-
the-1500s/](https://www.snopes.com/fact-check/life-in-the-1500s/)

~~~
gshdg
It does, but not until the bottom; and it’s pretty subtle about it.

I’m just slightly annoyed at the way it propagates misinformation.

